# My Collie Has Gone to the Bridge



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I guess I have known for the last couple of years that Beethoven didn't have much time left. And since my son's Golden Retriever, Casey, died a few months ago, there was no playmate to run with him in our fenced in yard. I loved to watch the two of them chasing each other and playing king of the hill. And in the summer there were two long noses and four brown eyes staring in the screen door window staring longingly at the dog biscuit box near the door, and then at me. Impossible to resist. 

There was no doubt Beethoven missed Casey. It seemed as if he lost heart. He had no specific health problems, but he slowed down, didn't want to come in the the house unless there was a thunderstorm, and I've been terribly worried about him. He was already on borrowed time, an old age for a large dog. But I had hopes that he'd overcome the odds. 

Everytime the children came, I asked them to go out and visit "Pup Pup, " or to bring him in for some attention. He still tried to round up men by grabbing their trousers, seeming to know that they were stronger than women and children. It always amazes me how gentle Collies are with little ones, turning their tails toward them. I think that is to show them that they are gentle and wouldn't bite. 

Beethoven had always played with our other cats, but Precious and Blueberry allowed him only the privilege of sniffing noses while he stood still and watched them weaving in and out of his legs. Nevertheless, his hope never waivered. 

Early this morning my husband came in and told me gently that he had just buried Beethoven, and between my tears he explained that Pup was lying in his favorite spot, but when the neighbor called him he made no attempt to get up. The two men discovered that he was gone--- and buried him. I didn't have a chance to say goodbye. But I know that this was meant as an act of kindness. The neighbor said he had seen Beethoven running along the fence when he let his own dog have a run, and found it hard to believe my pup was gone. My heart is broken, but I am grateful for the many years he made our lives happier. And despite the tears, I thank God for trusting us with one of his most noble creatures. 

I'll never forget you, my Beethoven. You were my sweet and gentle giant, and I love you today and all of the tomorrows to come.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I am very sorry learn about your beloved collie, Beethoven passing. I feel your sadness. I'm "sending" out many caring thoughts to you and your family especially now.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Jeanie, I am terribly sorry about your loss. Beethoven will always be with you in your heart. What a a pure, wonderful spirit. While I was reading the stories about him it chased away black thoughts out of my mind - just seeing how noble his heart is/was
Rest peacefully , Beethoven


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

It must be terribly hard to lose a pet that lived with you for so many years..

Have fun at the bridge!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of such a beloved companion. My condolences to you, RIP Beethoven.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts. I loved him so much.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm sorry you lost your doggy. It hurts, even though they've lived longer than the norm.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Jeanie, I'm so sorry for Beethoven. It breaks my heart. I was there and understand your feelings.

Have fun at the bridge Beethoven!


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss.  

Goodbye Beethoven.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 23, 2004)

Jeanie, I am so sorry about Beethoven and the heartbreak you are going through. He must have been a tremendous friend, and your story touched me so much. Sending love and prayers, and I am sure Beethoven is looking down on you and sending his love too.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thank you so much. It's hard to explain how much it means to me (and to all those who suffer losses, I'm sure) to know that others care about the pain we go through when we lose a much loved animal. God bless you for your kindness.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Jeanie, I am so sorry about your loss. Sounds like a great dog. I love the name too. *hugs*


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Jeanie, guess what?

Beethoven and Casey are currently romping at the Bridge! And the word I got is that they were delighted to meet up with one another, again.

I know you are hurting, my sister. But Beethoven and Casey are not. What a blessing, Amen?

In His love,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Mike, Casey's mother reminded me of that also. What a beautiful picture that is! Two good friends reunited and happy again! How kind of you to remind me. We all know that energy cannot be destroyed, and we know how loving our Creator is, but when we are mourning, it is such a blessing to be reminded. I still head for the door if I hear thunder and then remember that he's not waiting for me on the porch. It takes a while to adjust, as we all know. Thank you. Bless your heart!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Beethoven*

Oh, Jeannie I only just read about Beethoven because I've been a bit too busy for much Catforum this week.
I'm so sorry for your loss.

seashell


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I know it's been a little bit since the last post on this thread, but I'm sure the memories you have of Beethoven are as vivid as they were before he passed. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that as time passes, the pain gets easier, but I hope that he forever lives in your heart.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's very kind of you. I think of him every day, but I know that he is happier now. I'm picturing him romping with Casey and with my other collies.


----------

